
There’s a Gap Between What the Public Thinks and What Scientists Know - ot
http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/theres-a-gap-between-what-the-public-thinks-and-what-scientists-know/
======
lkbm
> Safe to eat foods grown with pesticides.

Good luck finding other food. There's a widespread belief that "Certified
Organic" means "no pesticides" or "no chemical pesticides" or "just lady bugs
and vinegar".

Sure, you can grow your own food without pesticides, but, no, that organic
produce from your grocery store is not free from pesticide, herbicide, or
fungicide--a few of which are actually more toxic to humans and non-pests than
the conventional forms. (Consider Malathion v. Rotenone, for one.)

